# Wanted Pierce Track Bike With BSA Crank.



## Dweber (Sep 7, 2015)

Wanted Pierce bicycle with BSA crank any condition. Prefer direct email: Dweber736@aol.com


----------



## Dweber (Oct 1, 2015)

Still Looking!


----------



## kccomet (Oct 2, 2015)

something like this


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 3, 2015)

I sent pics to Dave already as to what it looked like when I sold it to Eddie Albert.  He changed the bars on it for some reason ( probably because they were rare NOS )
Bike should be set up as I had it.  Stem dropped in more - bars slid in from the bottom.  Seat leveled out as a 6 Day Racer would have raced it.  Not insulting you here
in any way but, you have the bike set up kind of quirky!!! ( seat tilted - stem up high etc )

Here's pics when I sold it >> ( it would look better set up this way Jim )

From the collection of - corbettclassics


----------



## Dweber (Dec 12, 2015)

They are still out there! Finally found Professional Model Pierce Kramer Special BSA Special Track Racer


----------

